# Key Post: Reasonable' golf club membership outside Dublin



## CCOVICH

I am hoping to get my golf handicap at some stage in the next 12 months.  Was hoping to join a club within an hour's drive of Dublin (Portmarnock to be exact).  Does anyone have any info on 'reasonable' membership fees for clubs that might fit my criteria?  (Or will I have to go all the way to Birr or Boyle???)


----------



## mo3art

*Re: 'Reasonable' golf club membership*

AFAIK Beaverstown in Donabate has a number of memberships going each year - I can't remember the exact details but I think that it's a fee of €380 per year or something.  You do have to register early and they're allocated in December.
It really depends on what you would call reasonable and what you're prepared to do for a membership.
For example I hear that Corrstown around the back of the airport is very popular but you do have to "buy out" members to get yourself enrolled, these can go for as much as €10K (or so i hear).
Best of luck with it - If all else fails Deerpark in Howth is great and the green fees aren't expensive, myself and Mr Mo spent €28 there the other day for the pair of us.  Clubs are so expensive these days you might be better of heading over there for a year and see how much you would actually spend before you take the plunge and buy a membership.
If it's a case that you need a handicap for insurance purposes etc, sign yourself up with a golfing association with a club - For example Malahide Bridge Club.  Although if you did that - you'd see less of your house and more of the Bridge Club and Golf Clubs, LOL


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: 'Reasonable' golf club membership*

Cheers mo3art.  Meself and the missus were actually in Deerpark on Sat. morning for 9 holes, any chance you were there at the same time?

Wouldn't have any problem going further afield than Donabate, I see that Bodenstown in Sallins has very reasonable green fees (around €15), I wonder if this has any relationship to membership cost?  Only one way to find out I suppose, ring and ask!

Not at the age where I want to take up bridge , maybe in 40 years or so!


----------



## stobear

*Re: 'Reasonable' golf club membership*

Have a look through . Looking at the Beaverstown details I see that '_There are vacancies for Ordinary (7 Day) and 5 day members. Applications should be submitted immediately. The entrance fee for 5 day membership is €5,500 and €11,000 for ordinary membership'.

_My own club took in 10 new members last year at a cost of 26K each! The annual sub is over 1K.


----------



## Henny Penny

*Re: 'Reasonable' golf club membership*

Longford Golf Club is open to new members at the moment ... with no fee for joining. If you could face a 1.5hr journey from Dublin it may be worth a try ... newly redesigned 18 hole course.


----------



## SlimeyGoose

*Re: 'Reasonable' golf club membership*



			
				Henny Penny said:
			
		

> Longford Golf Club is open to new members at the moment ... with no fee for joining. If you could face a 1.5hr journey from Dublin it may be worth a try ... newly redesigned 18 hole course.



Any further details on this one Henny Penny? What is the membership fees?





Corballis in Donabate had membership for about €350 2 years ago but I think you had to pay for green fees in addition.


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: 'Reasonable' golf club membership*

I've just heard that Montrath has membership for €500.  Not a bad location (even for a NSider like myself) given the improvements in the N7/M7 in recent times.  Joining fees are €130/€190/€320 depending on circumstances.  Seems 'reasonable'.  You do need a proposer and seconder, but I presume this is the same for most/all clubs?


----------



## Henny Penny

*Re: 'Reasonable' golf club membership*

Sorry SlimeyGoose, not sure about any details ... just saw it advertised in last weeks paper that the club was open to new members with no joining fee. 

Contact John  Donlan  
Phone 043  46310


----------



## RainyDay

*Re: 'Reasonable' golf club membership*

Citywest is open for membership at €700 per annum.


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: 'Reasonable' golf club membership*

Yeah heard about Citywest yesterday, sounds like the best deal in Dublin.  

Abbeyleix in Co. Laois seem to be offering full membership for €675 (€700 after 1 March) which seems competitive.  

Also heard that Carrickmacross in Monaghan is quite good value (I will update with more details), especially for me with close proximity to M1.

Thanks for all the replies so far.


----------



## Unregistered

*Re: 'Reasonable' golf club membership*

Portlaoise Par 3 have just extended to a golf course (completed a week or so ago).  I don't know how nice it is, but they are looking at €500 a year and it is very accesable by the motorway.  I can drive from Drumcondra to Portlaoise in 1 hour and 15 minutes if the road is clear - i.e. Saturday, Sunday mornings.

A few people I know have joined it and are very happy with their decision.


----------



## macnas

*Re: 'Reasonable' golf club membership*

http://www.slievenamongolfclub.com


----------



## Proactive

*Cheap golf membership*

Hi,

Can anyone offer advice on good value (cheap) golf membership anywhere in Ireland but preferably not too far from Dublin. I am looking to join a club to obtain a handicap and get in some much needed practice.

Thks.


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: Cheap golf membership*

Around Dublin, you could try:
Hollystown
Swords Open (public)
Corballis (public)
Elm Green (public)
Sillogue (public)
Deer Park (public)
Dublin City
Citywest

Some are better than others


----------



## Helen

*Re: Cheap golf membership*

Is it possible to get a handicap by playing on a public course?


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: Cheap golf membership*

Yes, it is given by the club *affiliated* with the course (note that 'membership' of such a club does not confer the same benefits as a proper golf course).


----------



## The Istanbul

*Re: Cheap golf membership*

Hi All

A good value course/club to join is Highfield Golf Course in Carbury, Co.Kildare. It is 30 miles (most of it the motorway to Galway) from the Galway Road/M50 roundabout: turn off at Enfield and head towards Edenderry. A friendly club with excellent facilities priced (I think) at €720 pa with (I think) €2k entry fee. Relative to other courses this is reasonable value.


----------



## jem

*Re: Cheap golf membership*

roscrea golf club, i hour or so from mad cow. €530 annual sub: not sure of up from fee but afaik its about €700.
lovely course.


Holes: 18 Yardage: 5706 SSS: 70​Roscrea Golf Club is located 3 km east of Roscrea on the N7. 

This fine parkland course is playable all year due to the high gravel content of its subsoil.
Possessing many fine features, especially the par 5 fifth is known locally as The Burma Road, it measures 520 yards with both sides of the fairway lined by magnificent trees, with out-of-bounds from tee to green, on the left. 

Trolley hire and catering are available. 

Roscrea Golf Club 
Derryvale, 
Roscrea, Tipperary 
Tel : +353 (0)505 21130


----------



## Goldman

*Re: Cheap golf membership*

You may consider a country membership??


----------



## runner

*Re: Cheap golf membership*

Ive seen full membership advertised in Times last week in Castlerea for around 250 euro!
Dont play myself.


----------



## delboy159

*Re: Cheap golf membership*

Hi there.

I'm a member in Portlaoise golf club - it's literally on the edge of Portlaoise town so is really accesable by the motorway (2nd entry road to Portlaoise not the first).  It's genuinley 45 minutes from the Red Cow - it has taken my over 55 mins since the road works, but I'm hoping it'll be under 40 mins after the road works are done.  To put it in relation to a previous post - Roscrea is about 30 mins further on.

The membership is €550 for first year and €400 there after.  The club house is brand new (only open since Paddys day).  

The yardage is only 5,200 yrds - but it's a tough track as it is really tight and the greens are very fast.    

They have the Sunday comps - so just put your name down and join in.  Nice atmosphere - it's not snobby and people are friendly.  It is cheap and cheerful though - no practice facilties (no driving range or putting green etc.)


----------



## Proactive

*Re: Cheap golf membership*

Thks everyone for your suggestions. I will look into them and let you know my decision.


----------



## dodo

*Re: Cheap golf membership*

What is your idea of cheap


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: Cheap golf membership*



			
				Proactive said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone offer advice on good value (cheap) golf membership anywhere in Ireland but preferably not too far from Dublin. I am looking to join a club to obtain a handicap and get in some much needed practice.
> 
> Thks.


 
Cavan and Djouce compared favourably to others based on a (limited) survey in yesterday's Irish Times.


----------



## Helen

*Re: Cheap golf membership*

Apparently you can join Swinford for 100 euros, send in 3 cards signed by handicap players and they will issue you with a handicap if that is your only requirement.


----------



## macnas

*Re: Cheap golf membership*

Between Fethard and Clonmel is Slievenamon Golf club. €150 for distance membership.  Look for yourself www.slievenamongolfclub.com


----------



## Henny Penny

*Re: Cheap golf membership*

There is another post on this topic ... if you search on golf membership it should return it for you.


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: Cheap golf membership*



			
				Henny Penny said:
			
		

> There is another post on this topic ... if you search on golf membership it should return it for you.



You're not wrong-it was a thread started by me that was made a Key Post!

So I've merged the two threads.


----------



## macnas

*Slievenamon Golf Club*
*CLUB MEMBERSHIP 2006
*The club is now in a position to welcome new members to the club. Distance members (over 50 miles) and overseas members are welcome for a fee of €150.
This will entitle you to have an official GUI handicap and GUI membership card.
Membership is for a full year (if you join the club during Oct, 2005, your membership will be due on the 1st of October 2006).
To obtain a G.U.I. handicap you will have to supply one of the following:
1. A handicap cert from your former club. 
2. Your eight digit Golf Net number which is on the back of your G.U.I. membership card. This is for handicap verification from the G.U.I. central database of G.U.I. members handicaps. 
3. If you have no official G.U.I. handicap you will have to play the course three times with a member. Our handicap committee will then issue you with your handicap which for new members will not exceed 17.5 exact handicap.
*Download Membership Application Form

*


----------



## levelpar

Hi,  Just played Elm Green, Castleknock last week . Beautiful course open to public, has a club operating out of there affliliated to Golfing Union of Ireland which can give you an official handicap. AFAIK the club is presently advertising for members and cost would be in hundreds ,not in thousands. The green are perfect and the course not too long. Seniors can play midweek for €14 for 18 holes.


----------



## dools

Try The Nuremore also.


----------



## Luternau

Woodlands ....
indeed one of kildars best kept secrets, i never heard of it. Its now easier to understand why millicent and the newer dunmurray have not increased their membership fees in the past while.


----------



## tilly11

I was hoping to join a club within an hour's drive of Meath. Does anyone have any info on joining a club in this area?


----------



## Maverick.ie

Ballinlough Castle Seem to have two great options on deals at the moment,
just outside Athboy Co. Meath


----------



## Megan

Would Navan be too far for you to travel? I have no connnection with Navan Golf Club.


----------



## Cartman

Regarding Ballinlough Castel. Their current offer seems too good to be true. When something is too good to be true it probably is. Look closely and ask yourself why they want people to join for €250 as soon as possible (no joining fee that's the annual sub) and come to the only reasonable conclusion.

I am still tempted but for anyone out there please read between the lines and see a risk not a gift horse.


----------



## dub_nerd

If all you're interested in is getting a handicap, then one of the public courses will do. I joined Elm Green years ago for £150 just to get a GUI handicap. The website says it's €450 now. (Btw, some of the cheaper courses are very nicely laid out and kept. I've been very unimpressed with some of the so-called "posher" ones).


----------



## Dublinred

Does anyone know if the Dublin Golf Links (??) is still running something similiar for cheap membership to get a GUI?


----------



## cooly

Moved to Newbridge a year ago and decided to take up golf. So many courses around, I can't bring myself to join one. Just too much variety. Anyone interested in setting up a golf society to play once every two weeks or so, in the Kildare area??


----------



## Maverick.ie

Cartman said:


> Regarding Ballinlough Castel. Their current offer seems too good to be true.
> 
> Having checked them out by way of a phone call, Ballinloughs offer is 250 per annum for distance membership plus 10 euro per round midweek and 15euro per round at weekends, you do get 3 rounds free to get your handicap and you will pay GUI/ILGU subs as an addition in year 2
> 
> They also have an annual membership which is 700euro for all the golf you can play. again GUI/ILGU subs due in year 2.
> 
> Neither of these 2 memberships entitle you to any voting rights,
> 
> They do have a full membership with full voting rights at e5000 but are not offering any of these positions at present.
> 
> This seems to be the most cost effective way of any club in the country to get a handicap and play golf for a reasonable price and it would appear that this is the clubs view for offering such membership types.
> 
> But you will have to make your own mind up


----------



## Maverick.ie

Went down to Ballinlough to play as a green fee loved the place and signed up. Great to be able to walk out onto a tee and play golf when you want to, definitly worth a visit


----------



## seamusp

Try www.ashfieldgolfcourse.com in South Armagh- you can join online as a distance member for £195 all in. It's GUI affiliated since 1992. I joined the other day and just have to post them up my GUI cert to get handicap tranferred to them.


----------



## droileen

Claremorris Golf Club, Co Mayo are offering "Grade B" membership for those living outside Connaught for €210 per annum.  You get your full handicap, once you have played in 3 competitions.   The only difference with "full membership" is that you cannot play for the Captains Prize nor can your vote at their AGM.  
Very friendly club.


----------

